# Updated Info For the Charity Event for Hospice and Meet and Greet for SOMD.com



## Rondevous

*What:* Charity Event for Hospice and Meet and Greet for SOMD.com forum members.  

*When:* Friday, August 12<SUP>th</SUP> 2005 from 3:00 till ???? 

*Where:* Rondevous Bar, in Leonardtown on Route 5. Two miles South of St. Mary’s County Fair Grounds. Call 301-475-9423 for directions. 

*How:* A few SOMD.com Forum Members will be guest bartending and all tips will be donated to Hospice in the name of SOMD.com. We will have Sharon Hart with Hart Karaoke performing from 3:00 till 8:00pm. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Sharon</st1lace></st1:City> will be donating her time for charity and needs to be at the Mouse Trap by 9:00 the same night or she would stay longer. She will be back at Rondevous again the next day Saturday the 13<SUP>th</SUP> from 8:00 till Close.:guitar: 

*Why:* To meet people, have a good time, and raise money for Hospice.:martini: 

*Notes: Rondevous does not take checks or credit cards, so bring lots of cash. You may park anywhere on the grass or blacktop, if it remains dry additional parking will be available on the grass in the softball field. You may drink on the front and back porch but NO DRINKS are allowed in the parking areas. We have 2 Pool Tables, Shuffle Bowling, and Darts. 
*


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> *When:* Saturday, August 12<SUP>th</SUP> 2005 from 3:00 till ????


It's actually *FRIDAY*, August 12th. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Rondevous

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's actually *FRIDAY*, August 12th. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


THANKS


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's actually *FRIDAY*, August 12th. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


Good catch masta.  I better be prepared this Friday, you got me last time.


----------



## CMC122

*cough*


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> hlegm:


:furball:


----------



## RoseRed

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :furball:


:annoyinghabit:


----------



## cattitude

Hey Rondevous!    Did ya get more tables and chairs?  What the food situation?  Do you have a schedule for who will be tending bar when?  Will you have Heinekin?  Goose?


----------



## Rondevous

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hey Rondevous!
> 1. Did ya get more tables and chairs?
> 2. What the food situation?
> 3. Do you have a schedule for who will be tending bar when?
> 4.Will you have Heinekin?
> 5. Goose?


1. YES
2. Looks like Chicken Wings, Pizza, Hotdogs, and ????
3. I will be sending out a PM to all bartenders.
4. YES
5. YES


----------



## cattitude

Rondevous said:
			
		

> 3. I will be sending out a PM to all bartenders.





Dear Bartenders:  Please let us know the schedule.  Thanks.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Dear Bartenders: Please let us know the schedule. Thanks.


Sure, but it will cost you.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> So you are going to be one of those picky, choosy types who are only in to be served by a select few, huh... what's up wit dat...



It might be best to get a drink with a screw top


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sure, but it will cost you.


----------



## JabbaJawz

cattitude said:
			
		

> Dear Bartenders:  Please let us know the schedule.  Thanks.



Calm down.


----------



## CMC122

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It might be best to get a drink with a screw top


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It might be best to get a drink with a screw top



You just need to hush up.........


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You just need to hush up.........



 No and you can't make me. Today is my Friday I'm in a good mood  I get my hair cut today  Tomorrow I fly away :martini:


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> No and you can't make me. Today is my Friday I'm in a good mood  I get my hair cut today  Tomorrow I fly away :martini:



I couldn't hear you...


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I get my hair cut today


Mr. Gaston?


----------



## otter

morganj614 said:
			
		

> No and you can't make me. Today is my Friday I'm in a good mood  I get my hair cut today  Tomorrow I fly away :martini:



 Morgie got her broom back


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

>


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Mr. Gaston?



nope, I haven't seen Catt's doooo.


----------



## cattitude

morganj614 said:
			
		

> nope, I haven't seen Catt's doooo.


----------



## K_Jo

Who is attending this event?  I can't decide if I want to go.


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

>


Otter PM'd me and said it's purrrrrrfect!


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Who is attending this event?  I can't decide if I want to go.




Looks like everybody will be there.


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Who is attending this event?  I can't decide if I want to go.




Pfffttt..you aren't even real.


----------



## morganj614

otter said:
			
		

> Morgie got her broom back


...


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Looks like everybody will be there.


Even The Pixinator?!!  



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> Pfffttt..you aren't even real.


  Right now I wish I wasn't.


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Even The Pixinator?!!



:shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> :shrug:


Will YOU be there?


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Will YOU be there?




Don't plan to be, but it could happen.


----------



## kwillia

This is sooooo gonna be BuddyLee this coming Friday night...

<img src="http://www.captionmachine.com/photos/200.jpg">


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> This is sooooo gonna be BuddyLee this coming Friday night...
> 
> <img src="http://www.captionmachine.com/photos/200.jpg">



Yeah it is....considering he is gonna go shot for shot with someone


----------



## BuddyLee

kwillia said:
			
		

> This is sooooo gonna be BuddyLee this coming Friday night...


I already feel sick just thinking about it.



			
				jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yeah it is....considering he is gonna go shot for shot with someone


 Me and my big mouth.


----------



## Tomcat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I already feel sick just thinking about it.
> 
> Me and my big mouth.


WallyWorld has THESE on sale right now


----------



## otter

Tomcat said:
			
		

> WallyWorld has THESE on sale right now
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/barf_bag.jpg">


----------



## gooch

This be great!


----------



## cattitude

I think this was addressed in another thread....but what are the potty provisions?

Are you bringin in extra..should we wear depends...


----------



## mAlice

> Updated Info For the Ch... 08-09-2005 02:17 PM Looks like everybody will be there but you. have a nice day



Looks like I'll just have to go.


----------



## mAlice

> Updated Info For the Ch... 08-09-2005 02:15 PM You won't be missed if you don't make it. You can't make the bartenders cry so just stay home. HA HA have a nice day.



Yep...I'll be there.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


----------



## mAlice

> d Date Comment
> Updated Info For the Ch... 08-09-2005 02:31 PM  you gotta go



I'm going!  I'm going!


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Yep...I'll be there.


You can make me cry if you want to. :shrug:

Oh, and have a nice day!


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh, and have a nice day!


----------



## Larry Gude

*I will be there...*

...wearing my Ken King mask.


----------



## jazz lady

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> *I will be there...* ...wearing my Ken King mask.


  You want to scare everyone away?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I know!*

I'll wear my Al Gore mask and call all the ladies 'Peach'.


----------



## jazz lady

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> I'll wear my Al Gore mask and call all the ladies 'Peach'.


----------



## sockgirl77

I heard that the local cab companies donate tickets for free rides home. Cadillac Jacks used to participate. Might be a good idea for all of the shot drinkers! I think that it was Friendly Cab that did it.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Just for the record...*

...t'was not I who insinuated that there was anything wrong with a Ken King mask


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> call all the ladies 'Peach'.



Promise?


----------



## jazz lady

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> *Just for the record...*
> ...t'was not I who insinuated that there was anything wrong with a Ken King mask


 

Yes, it was ME.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I heard that the local cab companies donate tickets for free rides home. Cadillac Jacks used to participate. Might be a good idea for all of the shot drinkers! I think that it was Friendly Cab that did it.



You should call them.  If they do that, I'll pay for a cab there to get a free ride home.  Otherwise, Mr Rondezous better be makin' coffee, too.


----------



## Tigerlily

They should have the cards at the bar. Its called the Tipsy Taxi you just call and give the card to the driver.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yes!*



			
				elaine said:
			
		

> You should call them.  If they do that, I'll pay for a cab there to get a free ride home.  Otherwise, Mr Rondezous better be makin' coffee, too.




So we can all be awake while DWI'ing! 

Edger voice MIB: "Sugar!"


----------



## Rondevous

I am meeting with a guy at lunch who will be driving people home  for FREE who live in St. Mary's county. I will let him drive my vehicle, and it holds 6 people.


----------



## virgovictoria

Rondevous said:
			
		

> I am meeting with a guy at lunch who will be driving people home  for FREE who live in St. Mary's county. I will let him drive my vehicle, and it holds 6 people.



What's the word on the schedule?


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> So we can all be awake while DWI'ing!



So I have something to drink besides soda.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> I'll wear my Al Gore mask and call all the ladies 'Peach'.


He called her "Peach" because THAT'S HER NAME!


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He called her "Peach" because THAT'S HER NAME!



But can Larry still call me Peach?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Doesn't matter...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He called her "Peach" because THAT'S HER NAME!




...the way that guy says 'Peach' is wierd.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Fwiw...*

...I was sent on a special mission to buy some, err, _toys_ for the big show. 

All I can say is that they are designed to promote intimacy and bring people closer together. Very noble, on any occaision.

And to the person who hatched this one, I say:

BRILLIANT


----------



## jazz lady

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...I was sent on a special mission to buy some, err, _toys_ for the big show.


Just as long as they're not purple.


----------



## kwillia

I very well may be better off staying sober this night...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I very well may be better off staying sober this night...


So I _shouldn't _ spike the Whoppie-Gob Pies?


----------



## Kizzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So I _shouldn't _ spike the Whoppie-Gob Pies?




<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_108.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So I _shouldn't _ spike the Whoppie-Gob Pies?


You aren't supposed to tell me you've spiked them, silly... how else can I plead ignorance as to why I'm giggling...:noogieonyourhead:


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You aren't supposed to tell me you've spiked them, silly... how else can I plead ignorance as to why I'm giggling...:noogieonyourhead:


  OK.  Kwillia, I K_Jo am NOT spiking the Whoopie-Gob Pies on the night in question.  I am NOT.  So you can eat as many as you want and not have to worry about ingesting alcohol because they are NOT spiked.





			
				Kizzy said:
			
		

> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_108.gif' border=0></a>


It was your idea!!


----------



## Kizzy

Not to spike them  

I have to pee in a cup at work every now and then, no telling what this crew would stick and a fricken Whoppie_Gob Pie.


----------



## kwillia

I'm seriously considering taking a cab for this event... I'm having a hard time believing I'll be able to stick to just diet coke for the night... Especially with a special Vodka sampler deal going on... and Larry on the axe... can't forget the Larry Show...


----------



## Ken King

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, it was ME.


To hell with the lake, you're going in the river. :crabbait:


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> You still have time to delete that, Mr. King...


 Why?


----------



## Ken King

Larry's been a pervert since I've known him (and he does look like him somewhat, dowhat, sowhat).


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oooooh I didn't realize he was an actual pervert... my bad... carry on...


 He's got a movie collection that will put your ketchup series to shame.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:
			
		

> He's got a movie collection that will put your ketchup series to shame.


oooooh myyyyyy.....


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> He's got a movie collection that will put your ketchup series to shame.


----------



## jazz lady

Ken King said:
			
		

> To hell with the lake, you're going in the river. :crabbait:


  Whoo-hoo!  I got an upgrade from the lake.


----------



## BuddyLee

Ken King said:
			
		

> Larry's been a pervert since I've known him (and he does look like him somewhat, dowhat, sowhat).


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



			
				Ken King said:
			
		

> I was going to wear my Larry Gude mask but then I remembered that he is really HollywoodFred.




...I just learned who that is. That one was a little low, bro.


----------



## vraiblonde

Way low and uncalled for.


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Way low and uncalled for.


Not saying a word...


----------



## Ken King

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...I just learned who that is. That one was a little low, bro.


You're right and as such I apologize.   Larry is just your average pervert (like the rest of us).


----------



## mAlice

Dear Ken King,

I know you just skipped a beat and meant no harm.

Lub,
Elaine


----------



## Ken King

Yeah, I forked up really good with that.  I was going for humor and missed the mark by more then ever and in doing so wrongly associated Larry to that piece of excrement. 

While I meant no harm I realize that I caused some and am truly sorry for doing so.  At this point I ask that all references to the post I made be deleted or others quoting it edited by the posters to remove any reference of association.

I thank you for your assistance and again apologize to Larry for my stupidity.

Larry is a great guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with the likes of the subject I chose in any way shape or form.


----------



## mAlice

Ken King said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forked up really good with that.  I was going for humor and missed the mark by more then ever and in doing so wrongly associated Larry to that piece of excrement.
> 
> While I meant no harm I realize that I causes some and am truly sorry for doing so.  At this point I ask that all references to the post I made be deleted or others quoting it edited by the posters to remove any reference of association.
> 
> I thank you for your assistance and again apologize to Larry for my stupidity.
> 
> Larry is a great guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with the likes of the subject I chose in any way shape or form.



I wish I had a dime for every time I put my foot in my mouth.  

I second the motion.


----------



## vraiblonde

All is forgiven.


----------



## Triggerfish

Maybe I'll go and be a designated driver for the Lex Park/GM/Calif area......since I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> *Lub*,
> Elaine



:teehee:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Ken King said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forked up really good with that.  I was going for humor and missed the mark by more then ever and in doing so wrongly associated Larry to that piece of excrement. While I meant no harm I realize that I caused some and am truly sorry for doing so.  At this point I ask that all references to the post I made be deleted or others quoting it edited by the posters to remove any reference of association. I thank you for your assistance and again apologize to Larry for my stupidity. Larry is a great guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with the likes of the subject I chose in any way shape or form.


Dang..... you really are a hoodlum!!!


----------



## CMC122

Triggerfish said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll go and be a designated driver for the Lex Park/GM/Calif area......since I don't drink alcohol.





I'm DDing a few myself


----------



## Larry Gude

*No harm no foul bro...*



			
				Ken King said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forked up really good with that.  I was going for humor and missed the mark by more then ever and in doing so wrongly associated Larry to that piece of excrement.
> 
> While I meant no harm I realize that I caused some and am truly sorry for doing so.  At this point I ask that all references to the post I made be deleted or others quoting it edited by the posters to remove any reference of association.
> 
> I thank you for your assistance and again apologize to Larry for my stupidity.
> 
> Larry is a great guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with the likes of the subject I chose in any way shape or form.





All I want is a Get foot out of mouth for free pass in return when, not if, I go over the line in search of humor! 

      <---------- (things that make you go....bwwwuhhhhhhh!)


----------



## JabbaJawz

Is there a schedule that's been posted, or will we just take a turn once we arrive?


----------



## Rondevous

All the times below look good, I will have my bartenders on duty at all times, so guest bartenders can come and go as they please. I am off to get things done at Rondevous and will see you all when you get there. 

I just hope I can get it all done.

Vrai Any time is good for me.
Marianne I don't imagine I'll be at the bar before 9PM
Jwwb2000 Anytime after 5 pm 
JabbaJawz I prefer an earlier time
Sharon Not before 5-6 pm, schedule add me sometime after that.

Secret Guest #1 & #2
Pete ?????????
Thakidistight ?????????
Jazz Anytime is fine for when I bartend
Virgovictoria I'd appreciate a happy hour slot


----------



## Larry Gude

*Just Announced!*

WET T SHIRT CONTEST FOR HOSPICE!!!!


The lineup:

Ken King
Otter
Sam Spade
LG

...and special guests at their first campaign stop: TexasPete

You pay up for charity or it's all coming off and if that don't put you in a hospice, nothing will!


----------



## otter

You're going down, Gude.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> You're going down, Gude.


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> You're going down, Gude.


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


 :icewater:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

otter said:
			
		

> You're going down, Gude.


Well, you did tie in the runnings for DILF!


----------



## Agee

...


----------



## DoWhat

*Just got back.*

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ken King

otter said:
			
		

> You're going down, Gude.


 Some how that just doesn't sound right with one guy saying that to another.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Did I miss anything?


Yes.  We put you up to sing "Crazy" at the bar tonight.  They'll call you up at around 6pm.


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## otter

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yes.  We put you up to sing "Crazy" at the bar tonight.  They'll call you up at around 6pm.



And we do know where you live, so don't even think about not showing.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...


Holy crap!  I log on and this is the first thing I see.


----------



## DoWhat

otter said:
			
		

> And we do know where you live,


That can't be possible.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> That can't be possible.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...



  You took those from his golf bag didn't you.


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yes.  We put you up to sing "Crazy" at the bar tonight.  They'll call you up at around 6pm.



Noo...not Crazy...he prefers "Sweet Caroline"  and oh, he is just so dang cute...doing that little one-legged tippy dance.


----------



## Ken King

cattitude said:
			
		

> You took those *off* his bag didn't you.


----------



## DoWhat

cattitude said:
			
		

> ...doing that little one-legged tippy dance.


Why do you have to tell everybody?


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Why do you have to tell everybody?



You really think people believe what they read on the internet.


----------



## DoWhat

cattitude said:
			
		

> You really think people believe what they read on the internet.


Shouldn't that end with a ?
And yes , they do (I do ).


----------



## Larry Gude

*Need people to bring...*

...lists of obscure drinks to challenge the bartenders!

(You do have to know what goes in it though)

Drunk: "I'll have a 007 missy!"

Vrail: "You say another draft? Here yah go!"


----------



## bec_wells

What's the crowd going to be like at this place tonight??  I'm only 21...I need to know there'll be other youngen's there with me!!!


----------



## mAlice

bec_wells said:
			
		

> What's the crowd going to be like at this place tonight??  I'm only 21...I need to know there'll be other youngen's there with me!!!



I think BuddyLee is 21, but most of us are pretty juvenile.


----------



## otter

bec_wells said:
			
		

> What's the crowd going to be like at this place tonight??  I'm only 21...I need to know there'll be other youngen's there with me!!!



You can sit with me cuz I'm only 20.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> You can sit with me cuz I'm only 20.



We all know that is really your underwear size.


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We all know that is really your underwear size.



I guess you told everyone, huh?


----------



## bec_wells

otter said:
			
		

> You can sit with me cuz I'm only 20.



I won't be sitting...I'll be drinking...I'll just feel weird if I'm the only 20-something year old there.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> I guess you told everyone, huh?


----------



## otter

bec_wells said:
			
		

> I won't be sitting...I'll be drinking...I'll just feel weird if I'm the only 20-something year old there.



There will be 20somethings, 30 somethings, 40somethings and some ancient souls there. You won't feel weird unless you become a wallflower.


----------



## BuddyLee

otter said:
			
		

> There will be 20somethings, 30 somethings, 40somethings and some ancient souls there. You won't feel weird unless you become a wallflower.


I thought Elaine said she wanted to be a wallflower.


----------



## Ken King

otter said:
			
		

> There will be 20somethings, 30 somethings, 40somethings and some ancient souls there. You won't feel weird unless you become a wallflower.


 Pssst, 20 somethings = floorflowers (Right BuddyLee)


----------



## BuddyLee

Ken King said:
			
		

> Pssst, 20 somethings = floorflowers (Right BuddyLee)


Just give me an hour.


----------



## Ken King

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Just give me an hour.


 Finally building up a tolerance for the booze, huh?


----------



## BuddyLee

Ken King said:
			
		

> Finally building up a tolerance for the booze, huh?


I think I should eat another loaf of bread before I leave.


----------



## Ken King

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think I should eat another loaf of bread before I leave.


 Butter bread, youngster, butter bread.


----------



## RoseRed

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think I should eat another loaf of moldy bread before I leave.



:fixed:


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I thought Elaine said she wanted to be a wallflower.




I tried to find a t-shirt that says "piss off" just for today, but no luck.


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> I tried to find a t-shirt that says "piss off" just for today, but no luck.


Are you bringing that "pool shooting" spouse along?


----------



## Hot N Bothered

elaine said:
			
		

> I think BuddyLee is 21, but most of us are pretty juvenile.


 Second childhood? :shrug:


----------



## bec_wells

Tell me that people will still be there a bit later..like 9ish....


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We all know that is really your underwear size.


 Otter wears granny-panties.


----------



## RoseRed

bec_wells said:
			
		

> Tell me that people will still be there a bit later..like 9ish....



You should be able to find BuddyLee under the pool able by then.


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Are you bringing that "pool shooting" spouse along?



Nope.


----------



## bec_wells

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You should be able to find BuddyLee under the pool able by then.



Hehe.  But will there still be people there, or is everyone going like now...early?


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> I tried to find a t-shirt that says "piss off" just for today, but no luck.


You might like mine but I'd have to go topless if you wanted it.


----------



## BuddyLee

bec_wells said:
			
		

> Hehe. But will there still be people there, or is everyone going like now...early?


I'll be there until 12ish and I'm sure there will be plenty more staying afterwards.


----------



## Jameo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'll be there until 12ish and I'm sure there will be plenty more staying afterwards.



You really think your gonna last _that_ long?


----------



## BuddyLee

Jameo said:
			
		

> You really think your gonna last _that_ long?


Nah, but my mom wanted me to give CMC orders.  If I'm lookin' bad CMC will call my momma and momma will make it feel all better.


----------



## flowerchild

Be there between 5 and 6....lunch at the Tides next week for whoever can bust me out!


----------



## Jameo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Nah, but my mom wanted me to give CMC orders.  If I'm lookin' bad CMC will call my momma and momma will make it feel all better.



 Poor Buddy!


----------



## Kizzy

appyday said:
			
		

> Is there a place to park my horse...??



You could park it next to my Donkey.  He gets along with others pretty well.   :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

I just left Rondevous to run some errands and will head back shortly. There are already people there, including Vrai and Larry and a bunch of other forumites. Karaoke is going. The beer and liquor is flowing nicely, too.


----------



## jazz lady

*Oh...and Mr. Ot-ta...*

I already took Larry DOWN.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I just left Rondevous to run some errands and will head back shortly. There are already people there, including Vrai and Larry and a bunch of other forumites. Karaoke is going. The beer and liquor is flowing nicely, too.


: Of course, my brother had to pick tomorrow for a wedding at my mother's house, and I gotta go help her get the house ready for 90something guests :


----------



## BuddyLee

OMG I so needed that you guys.  I am going to college soon and will be very busy.  I love everyone one of you guys.  I even had a really cool and extended conversation with my mom on the way back.  I can't see straight and I have to delete every word I type because I'm messing up every word.  I didn't realize how drunk I am ahhhhhhh.  The good news is that I have some pizza some papa johns pizza and its orgasmic.  I'm smiling right now but I dont know why.  Isn't that weird when your drunk and your just writing your thoughts.  Oh my.  I wish I could give you all a big wet kiss because I love you. 


P.S. I still have my last Shirley Temple with me.


----------



## CableChick

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> OMG I so needed that you guys. I am going to college soon and will be very busy. I love everyone one of you guys. I even had a really cool and extended conversation with my mom on the way back. I can't see straight and I have to delete every word I type because I'm messing up every word. I didn't realize how drunk I am ahhhhhhh. The good news is that I have some pizza some papa johns pizza and its orgasmic. I'm smiling right now but I dont know why. Isn't that weird when your drunk and your just writing your thoughts. Oh my. I wish I could give you all a big wet kiss because I love you.
> 
> 
> P.S. I still have my last Shirley Temple with me.


 
I miss out on everything!!  


Sounds like you had a blast BL!  Wish I could have been there to see it!


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> OMG I so needed that you guys. I am going to college soon and will be very busy. I love everyone one of you guys. I even had a really cool and extended conversation with my mom on the way back. I can't see straight and I have to delete every word I type because I'm messing up every word. I didn't realize how drunk I am ahhhhhhh. The good news is that I have some pizza some papa johns pizza and its orgasmic. I'm smiling right now but I dont know why. Isn't that weird when your drunk and your just writing your thoughts. Oh my. I wish I could give you all a big wet kiss because I love you.
> 
> 
> P.S. I still have my last Shirley Temple with me.


  That last shot of Jager put you over the top, didn't it?    I'm proud of you, grasshopper.  Fifteen shots and you were still upright.


----------



## sleuth

Had a great time y'all!  It was great to meet some people I'd never met before... and see everyone else's mug too.


----------



## Rondevous

*Danzig*, just got home and all is well. Updates Saturday.

*THANKS TO ALL OF YOU.*


----------



## Sharon

What happened to mystery guest "you know who"?


----------



## CMC122

Good time


----------



## aps45819

Don't think I've ever seen that many Forumizers in one place before.
 to all you hotties


----------



## marianne

It was so nice meeting everyone - I had a really nice time.  Thanks for showing me around Kizzy!


----------



## aps45819

appyday said:
			
		

> Yes seemed like there was quite a few...good seeing you again Aps


 Wish I could have stayed longer. Felt obligated to hit the SCRC meeting since I'm the first officer.


----------



## kwillia

I had a most enjoyable time... great seeing everyone ...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had a most enjoyable time... great seeing everyone ...



Great seeing your cleavage.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Great seeing your cleavage.


Yours was most excellent as well... And you seemed pretty impressed with my "jabbajaws" impression last night too... you never knew I could fit so many words in a minute didja


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yours was most excellent as well... And you seemed pretty impressed with my "jabbajaws" impression last night too... you never knew I could fit so many words in a minute didja


 If it wasn't for you there would have been no air moving in that place at all.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for you there would have been no air moving in that place at all.


  It was the Goose talking...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yours was most excellent as well... And you seemed pretty impressed with my "jabbajaws" impression last night too... you never knew I could fit so many words in a minute didja



I was indeed, impressed.


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> It was the Goose talking...


 Well something was needed after that fan came apart.


----------



## mAlice

Ken King said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for you there would have been no air moving in that place at all.




Too funny!


----------



## kwillia

Yo, Danzig... keep the blue-shirted bartender, he did great...


----------



## Rondevous

HI.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:
			
		

> Well something was needed after that fan came apart.


It was blowing air at the wall... I was only trying to fix it...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> It was blowing air at the wall... I was only trying to fix it...




You broke the fan?    Were you trying to make enemies last night?


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> You broke the fan?    Were you trying to make enemies last night?


I only accidently plucked it off it's stand and then the front cage fell off as I tried to put it back together...... Vous rescued me and fixed it tho... I think...


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> I only accidently plucked it off it's stand and then the front cage fell off as I tried to put it back together...... Vous rescued me and fixed it tho... I think...


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:
			
		

>


----------



## huntr1

I had a great time.  Nice seeing some of you people.


----------



## Vince

Had a great time last night folks.  Good to see everyone and a few new faces.  Had to leave a little early.  Afraid I'd have too many beers to get home on motorcyle....alive anyway.  Next party I catch a ride so I can get


----------



## bec_wells

Oh man!!  I was so incredibly drunk last night.  Actually I think I still am.  Props go to the bartender for making those huge-ass shots!!  I had heaps of fun, met a whole heap of people I would never have met.  Thanks everyone for being so friendly and inviting of some random Australian!

Oh, how much money did they end up making for the hospice??


----------



## Ken King

bec_wells said:
			
		

> Oh man!!  I was so incredibly drunk last night.  Actually I think I still am.  Props go to the bartender for making those huge-ass shots!!  I had heaps of fun, met a whole heap of people I would never have met.  Thanks everyone for being so friendly and inviting of some random Australian!
> 
> Oh, how much money did they end up making for the hospice??


 From what I heard it was more then what the bar took in for drinks.


----------



## bec_wells

Wow.  That's cool.


----------



## kwillia

I wonder if DoWhat remembers any of last night...


----------



## bec_wells

Hehe.  I'm struggling to remember a lot of it.  But I do remember that I put money in that damn jukebox and never heard my songs!!!  Grrr... I was looking forward to a bit of Garth Brooks too....


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wonder if DoWhat remembers any of last night...


 He would be lucky to remember who Do What is.  There was some severe brain damage going on there.  Hope he made it home in one piece because I'm sure everything was looking double or triple to him.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:
			
		

> He would be lucky to remember who Do What is.  There was some severe brain damage going on there.  Hope he made it home in one piece because I'm sure everything was looking double or triple to him.


His wife came and got him... as to whether or not she was able to get him into the house is probably another story... I'm thinking she may of just left him in the yard along with his new chairs...


----------



## deino2002

Ken King said:
			
		

> From what I heard it was more then what the bar took in for drinks.


 That's awesome!


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> His wife came and got him... as to whether or not she was able to get him into the house is probably another story... I'm thinking she may of just left him in the yard along with his new chairs...


 I bet when he looks in the mirror he actually sees the avatar he uses.  He was a funny mess.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wonder if DoWhat remembers any of last night...


He introduced himself to me 4 times  Each time he had no idea we had already met


----------



## marianne

bec_wells said:
			
		

> Hehe.  I'm struggling to remember a lot of it.  But I do remember that I put money in that damn jukebox and never heard my songs!!!  Grrr... I was looking forward to a bit of Garth Brooks too....



Honey, they DID play your songs.  It was shortly before we left.  And I thought I was drunk!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

My head doesn't even hurt.

:lush:


----------



## BuddyLee

Ken King said:
			
		

> I bet when he looks in the mirror he actually sees the avatar he uses. He was a funny mess.


You shoulda seen him fighting with this chair in trying to get by.


----------



## BuddyLee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> My head doesn't even hurt.
> 
> :lush:


 Thank you Chaser.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Thank you Chaser.


 
 Ready for round two?  Once your in college, you will have to suffer a few all weekend booze binges .. You handled yourself like a pro  and if I must say, you are the smilingest guy I have ever seen.


----------



## virgovictoria

I am anxious for Mr. Vous to drag his butt outta bed  so that he can let us know how much we raised for Hospice and to post pics!!!    

Everyone was great to see!  

Cool gathering!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

THANK YOU MISTER VOUS!!!!!


----------



## huntr1

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I am anxious for Mr. Vous to drag his butt outta bed  so that he can let us know how much we raised for Hospice and to post pics!!!
> 
> Everyone was great to see!
> 
> Cool gathering!


 Just for the record, 18 years is too long to wait.  We gotta get together a little more often than that.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wonder if DoWhat remembers any of last night...



Vrai and I just picked up the $$.  I cannot belive I missed DoWhat sitting in his chair with the DJ singing "You Look Wonderful Tonight" to him.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> Vrai and I just picked up the $$.  I cannot belive I missed DoWhat sitting in his chair with the DJ singing "You Look Wonderful Tonight" to him.




See what happens when ya' leave to get some grub?


----------



## cattitude

When the DJ told us, Vrai and I 

Waiting for the golfers


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> When the DJ told us, Vrai and I
> 
> Waiting for the golfers




They're not back yet?  FB should walk in the door any minute now.  I'm sure we'll head out shortly after that.  Hell, I thought  would have had his nap by now.


----------



## cattitude

elaine said:
			
		

> They're not back yet?  FB should walk in the door any minute now.  I'm sure we'll head out shortly after that.  Hell, I thought  would have had his nap by now.



They are supposed to drop   off at 5.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> They are supposed to drop   off at 5.



Call me, will ya'?


----------



## cattitude

They are still   Just talked to them.


----------



## vraiblonde

Fun time!  I'm sitting on my fingers to not post how much money was raised for Hospice - I'll let Rondevous do the honors.

Nice meeting all of you and nice seeing the folks I hadn't seen in awhile.


----------



## mAlice

So the guys are out  and we're sitting here twiddling our thumbs waiting to find out when and where.    Should we go to the guys?


----------



## Sharon

elaine said:
			
		

> Should we go to the guys?



Nah, let's go meet somewhere and then they can find us.


----------



## mAlice

Sharon said:
			
		

> Nah, let's go meet somewhere and then they can find us.


----------



## HollowSoul

It was a pleasure meeting those i've never met before
 soooo when is the next get together 
"maybe i can drink next time"


----------



## Rondevous

*$900*

*It was $723 but Hart Karaoke put in $100 today and then I added another $77. to make in $900.*

*Thanks to ALL of you.*


----------



## sleuth

Rondevous said:
			
		

> *$900*
> 
> *It was $723 but Hart Karaoke put in $100 today and then I added another $77. to make in $900.*
> 
> *Thanks to ALL of you.*


----------



## Ken King

Kick Ass.  Way to go SOMD.com forumites.  An excellent way to have fun and help others at the same time.


----------



## sockgirl77

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> My head doesn't even hurt.
> 
> :lush:


mine does


----------



## Rondevous

Big thanks to 
*Sharon Hart* and *Bill* from *Hart Karaoke* for donating their time and money (come in and see her EVERY Saturday night)
*Bozick Distributing* (Coors Light) for the chair set and coolers that we auctioned off.. As well as the shirts, bottle openers, and other cool items.
*Guy Distributing* (Budweiser) for shirts hats and key chains 
*Country Store* for additional tables
*Ed* for additional chairs
*Sandi and Mark* for bartending all night for no tips (next time you see them, give them a tip they can keep)
All the *SOMD.com forum members* (you guys made it all happen)
And last but not least *Dee Jay and David*.


----------



## kwillia

Rondevous said:
			
		

> Big thanks to
> *Sharon Hart* and *Bill* from *Hart Karaoke* for donating their time and money (come in and see her EVERY Saturday night)
> *Bozick Distributing* (Coors Light) for the chair set and coolers that we auctioned off.. As well as the shirts, bottle openers, and other cool items.
> *Guy Distributing* (Budweiser) for shirts hats and key chains
> *Country Store* for additional tables
> *Ed* for additional chairs
> *Sandi and Mark* for bartending all night for no tips (next time you see them, give them a tip they can keep)
> All the *SOMD.com forum members* (you guys made it all happen)
> And last but not least *Dee Jay and David*.



Great! 



I, kwillia, do not condone any kwillia pics being posting... What happens at the Vous should stay at the Vous...


----------



## kwillia

huntr1 said:
			
		

> I had a great time.  Nice seeing some of you people.


Are you going to post the list of those of us you didn't enjoy seeing...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> I, sockgirl, do not condone any sockgirl pics being posting... What happens at the Vous should stay at the Vous...


----------



## remaxrealtor

I wish I had gone, it sounds like everyone had big fun!

Just wanted to say KUDOS to you all for the funds you raised!


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Fun time!  I'm sitting on my fingers to not post how much money was raised for Hospice - I'll let Rondevous do the honors.
> 
> Nice meeting all of you and nice seeing the folks I hadn't seen in awhile.


I was thrown for a little loop last night.. After looking at your AV all this time, I was expecting HER!!  But was great to have met you, and a great cause.. I give money every year to the local HOspice where-ever it is I'm living.  Good job done by all.

... Yes I am fine thank you for asking...

AND Bad Girl was at home, she volunteered to take her mom for a week-end so her sister could have a week-end out of town with her husband, but she wanted me to go to represent "US"....  I did behave.. which probably really isn't a very good representation of US.. 

and Jazz.. we were there.. *woof*


.


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> I, kwillia, do not condone any kwillia pics being posting... What happens at the Vous should stay at the Vous...


 I bet some pictures could be matched with those that one sees at the Post Office.


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


Didn't really meet you. nor were we formally introduced.. but was told who you are.. and was taken by surprise.  Not what I expected.



WISH I could have stayed longer, I know the fun started after I left it ALWAYS does..

I was sooo going to dance with CMC last night.. on the pool table.. with a lamp shade on my head..


----------



## itsbob

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> THANK YOU MISTER VOUS!!!!!


You were there TOO!???  Damn, another forumite I didn't meet.. HOW many did I miss???


----------



## kwillia

appyday said:
			
		

> I hope someone got a close up of DO WHAT so he knows he was there...


ooooooh noooooo you didn't...


----------



## itsbob

marianne said:
			
		

> It was so nice meeting everyone - I had a really nice time.  Thanks for showing me around Kizzy!


SO Kizzy, you introduced to everyone but ME???


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:
			
		

> Didn't really meet you. nor were we formally introduced.. but was told who you are.. and was taken by surprise.  Not what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> WISH I could have stayed longer, I know the fun started after I left it ALWAYS does..
> 
> I was sooo going to dance with CMC last night.. on the pool table.. with a lamp shade on my head..


And just what did you expect? :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Who were the MYSTERY Guests??


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> And just what did you expect? :shrug:


Yellowed T-shirt, cigarettes in the sleeve.. two or three teeth in your head.. yanno the typical red-neck stereotype.. NOT that there is anything wrong with that!!


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:
			
		

> Yellowed T-shirt, cigarettes in the sleeve.. two or three teeth in your head.. yanno the typical red-neck stereotype.. NOT that there is anything wrong with that!!


So, you expected tigg. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Ken King

appyday said:
			
		

> I hope someone got a close up of DO WHAT so he knows he was there...


 Sharon did when he was  Rosered, or was she holding him up?


----------



## CMC122

Rondevous said:
			
		

> *$900*
> 
> *It was $723 but Hart Karaoke put in $100 today and then I added another $77. to make in $900.*
> 
> *Thanks to ALL of you.*


Wow!  What a success


----------



## mainman

itsbob said:
			
		

> Who were the MYSTERY Guests??


Hens on parade? 


So was the first annual event?


----------



## kwillia

I liked the way  went up to alll the unknown guys and asked, "Are you Bogart?"


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> Sharon did when he was  Rosered, or was she holding him up?




He was NOT holding me up!


----------



## mainman

Ken King said:
			
		

> Sharon did when he was  Rosered, or was she holding him up?


Was this before or after your chicken was dangling from your zipper?


----------



## HollowSoul

mainman said:
			
		

> Was this before or after your chicken was dangling from your zipper?


----------



## Danzig

I was sweeping feathers all morning, if I didn’t know better I would have thought there were some kind of satanic rituals going on at Rondevous last night.


----------



## kwillia

Danzig said:
			
		

> I was sweeping feathers all morning, if I didn’t know better I would have thought there were some kind of satanic rituals going on at Rondevous last night.


I want to know what your regulars thought... I know Catt almost went scrapping with a 20-something guy on the back deck after he called us "internet people"...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want to know what your regulars thought... I know Catt almost went scrapping with a 20-something guy on the back deck after he called us "internet people"...




Fiesty lil thing!!


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Fiesty lil thing!!


That boy got skeered... that's for sure...


----------



## Danzig

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want to know what your regulars thought... I know Catt almost went scrapping with a 20-something guy on the back deck after he called us "internet people"...


I saw that.  All the regulars had a great time there were a bunch of people who were not regulars or forum members.


----------



## virgovictoria

Danzig said:
			
		

> I saw that.  All the regulars had a great time there were a bunch of people who were not regulars or forum members.


Great job on the moulah made!!!


----------



## kwillia

Danzig said:
			
		

> there were a bunch of people who were not regulars or forum members.


 :lurkers:


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> :stalkers:


:fixed:

I hear some people brought their own...


----------



## Danzig

Oh great we finally get rid of all the false rumors about being a lesbian bar and now everyone is going to think were a "internet people" bar.


----------



## kwillia

Danzig said:
			
		

> Oh great we finally get rid of all the false rumors about being a lesbian bar and now everyone is going to think were a "internet people" bar.


----------



## BuddyLee

bec_wells said:
			
		

> Wow. That's cool.


Did I meet you?


----------



## huntr1

kwillia said:
			
		

> Are you going to post the list of those of us you didn't enjoy seeing...


 I [justinwilsonvoice]gaurontee[/justinwilsonvoice] that would be one list you would NOT make!


----------



## BuddyLee

Great job on collecting the dough, I didn't realize it would be so much.

I had a blast everyone.  Lets see, I got hit on by more than a few chica's, I saw Ken's dangling chicken, I even got to sit on Jazz's lap, and I got to have many great semi-deep conversations.

I must say that the Shirley Temple's were the best I've ever had.  The only thing I would change would be the 9000 decibel music.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:
			
		

> ... Yes I am fine thank you for asking...


----------



## Sharon

Danzig said:
			
		

> I was sweeping feathers all morning, if I didn’t know better I would have thought there were some kind of satanic rituals going on at Rondevous last night.




 

I got feathers in my car, in my purse, and all over the house. 

It was fun!   

Speaking of DoWhat...I have a few pics of him being henized.   They're great pics, thanks to Ken for realizing that I needed to turn on the flash!


----------



## Jameo

Friday was awesome! 

I have pictures.  If you were there and wanna see 'em, PM me.


----------



## Ken King

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I saw Ken's dangling chicken





			
				mainman said:
			
		

> Was this before or after your chicken was dangling from your zipper?


You guys need to brush up on your fowl recognition.  That weren't no chicken, it was a duck.  Hint:the difference is in the size of the pecker.


----------



## Kyle

Danzig said:
			
		

> Oh great we finally get rid of all the false rumors about being a lesbian bar and now everyone is going to think were a "internet people" bar.


And the "Lesbian Bar" perception didn't have the place packed every night???


----------



## bec_wells

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Did I meet you?



I don't know...I couldn't put names to this forum if I tried...


----------



## Ken King

bec_wells said:
			
		

> I don't know...I couldn't put names to this forum if I tried...


 BuddyLee can best be described as a grin on a stick.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> BuddyLee can best be described as a grin on a stick.


----------



## mainman

Ken King said:
			
		

> You guys need to brush up on your fowl recognition. That weren't no chicken, it was a duck. Hint:the difference is in the size of the pecker.


I'd call that "foul" recognition!


----------



## BuddyLee

Ken King said:
			
		

> You guys need to brush up on your fowl recognition. That weren't no chicken, it was a duck. Hint:the difference is in the size of the pecker.



And...


			
				Ken King said:
			
		

> BuddyLee can best be described as a grin on a stick.


----------



## cattitude

I'd love to see all the pictures!!


----------



## BuddyLee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'd love to see all the pictures!!


----------



## virgovictoria

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'd love to see all the pictures!!


----------



## 404

This must have been one huge tardfest.


----------



## jazz lady

itsbob said:
			
		

> and Jazz.. we were there.. *woof*
> 
> 
> .


 I don't know WHAT you're talking about.  




			
				Rondevous said:
			
		

> $900


Great job on raising money for Hospice!  Thanks you Vous for hosting such a fun event. I had a BLAST!


----------



## Kizzy

Jameo said:
			
		

> Friday was awesome!




 


Marianne  you are welcome

bob, ^ she got there after you left.

BTW, how is badgirl?  


Poor Bob


----------



## vraiblonde

404 said:
			
		

> This must have been one huge tardfest.


All we were missing was you


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'd love to see all the pictures!!


I've seen quite a few!  

Great time, everybody!


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I've seen quite a few!


I hope nobody caught me doing anything too bad.


----------



## mainman

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hope nobody caught me doing anything too bad.


----------



## BuddyLee

mainman said:
			
		

>


That's alright MM, I've got one of you that I haven't pulled out in awhile.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hope nobody caught me doing anything too bad.


  Like I would tell you if anyone HAD.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like I would tell you if anyone HAD.


I wonder if anyone got one of me sitting on your lap, that's a good one!


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone got one of me sitting on your lap, that's a good one!


I don't know if they did, but I would LOVE to have that picture.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know if they did, but I would LOVE to have that picture.


Me too!  :billboardonroute235:


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Me too! :billboardonroute235:


  Just for that, you've earned a  tonight.


----------



## Wickedwrench

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I even got to sit on Jazz's lap, and I got to have many great semi-deep conversations.


Lucky bastard!


----------



## jwwb2000

I sat on BL lap.....Kizzy sat on my lap....and there was the corner incident


----------



## CMC122

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I sat on BL lap.....Kizzy sat on my lap....*and there was the corner incident*


I wonder if that's the same thing I saw in SB's pictures


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I wonder if that's the same thing I saw in SB's pictures



Coulda been


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I wonder if that's the same thing I saw in SB's pictures


 Link?


----------



## dreamland

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Link?


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I wonder if that's the same thing I saw in SB's pictures


  I didn't download my pics until tonight......  

:startingrumorsalready:


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> I didn't download my pics until tonight......
> 
> :startingrumorsalready:


:hiccup:


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :hiccup:


 



#####


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> #####


Please see the new title and edit appropriately


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Please see the new title and edit appropriately




:morelikestuckupcloset#####whosameamie: 

j/k   

IOU!


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> :morelikestuckupcloset#####whosameamie:
> 
> j/k
> 
> IOU!


That's more betta.


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:
			
		

> That's more betta.


 Who'r you two talking about?  PM me please.


----------



## CMC122

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Who'r you two talking about? PM me please.


We are talking about me!  See my title!


----------



## Jameo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> We are talking about me!  See my title!



  Your welcome for that new title BTW!


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> Your welcome for that new title BTW!


I'm stuck up, I don't have to thank you 













j/k


----------



## huntr1

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'm stuck up, I don't have to thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


 _I_ don't think you're stuck up.


----------



## DoWhat

Wow.
The good ole days.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


> Wow.
> The good ole days.


Hard to believe it's been 15 years.  Good times!


----------

